# Anthurium getting too big



## allanschon (Mar 25, 2007)

I got a "mini" anthurium about a year ago. I bought it at a local reptile show from a guy who specializes in viv plants; he said it wouldn't get much bigger than the 8" tall plant I bought....

I guess frog poo is a better fertilizer than he uses, because it is now 20" tall, with leaves that are bigger than the original span of the whole plant. Each leaf is taller than the last, and there is now sign of slowing.

How do I downsize it? I really like the plant and I don't want to disturb the tank, so I don't want to rip it out. I just want to shock it a bit so that the new leaves are more in line with the tanks size. I was thinking about just removing all but the oldest two or three leaves, under the assumption that limiting photosynthesis would slow the new growth.

Other ideas?


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

It would be good to see what species it is. 20" is not all that big for even small Anthuriums.


----------



## allanschon (Mar 25, 2007)

It came untagged. I posted a pic several months ago, and the consensus was Anthurium "Crystal Hope".
http://www.dendroboard.com/plants/topic34103.html#p250393

It has more than doubled in size since then; the top leaf is pushing against the top of the tank... Normally, I'd be happy with such a healthy plant, but it's getting bigger than I had hoped for.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Mine started outgrowing it's tank too, and was moved to a larger tank.

The problem is, there isn't really a way to get these to stay small, and they don't react well to pruning since they are rather slow growers...


----------

